# Phrag. Saint Ouen



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2013)

(Hanne Popow x besseae) Good color, but the shape leaves something to be desired.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 20, 2013)

A pretty flower. As you said, very nice colour. They don't all have to be award quality. Very nice photo as usual.

Chuck


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids. The color is good but the petals...


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 21, 2013)

I like it !!!! Jean


----------



## eaborne (Jun 21, 2013)

Great color indeed!


----------



## Susie11 (Jun 21, 2013)

Looks soft as velvet. Lovely.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 21, 2013)

So velvety indeed! Are the petals cupping a bit? Is that the issue?


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 21, 2013)

nice color and great photo


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2013)

Though it's very common, the petals are not horizontally symetrical.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> So velvety indeed! Are the petals cupping a bit? Is that the issue?





NYEric said:


> Though it's very common, the petals are not horizontally symetrical.


The dorsal is cuppy and leaning to one side, as well. Maybe next flower will be better.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2013)

OK you're right, it's hideous! Send it to me!


----------



## Silvan (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice colour.
I was wondering, is the Saint Ouen flower (and plant) bigger than the Hanne Popow ?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2013)

Silvan said:


> Nice colour.
> I was wondering, is the Saint Ouen flower (and plant) bigger than the Hanne Popow ?


Hmmm -- I'd have to see them side-by-side. But off-hand, I don't think so.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd grow it for the colour alone, beautiful.


----------

